# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Adding graphics to Dungeon Painter?

## themarkster

I've found that Dungeon Painter looks like a really good solution to my mapping needs.  It's an easy to use tile-based mapper, which is great for someone with limited artistic skills.  I'm having one problem with it: I can't get the add your own collection function to work.  The packmaker only detects a single graphic per directory, and when I click the add your own collection button in the program and select the pack, nothing seems to happen.  Does anyone know what might be going wrong here?

----------


## Hedges

> I've found that Dungeon Painter looks like a really good solution to my mapping needs.  It's an easy to use tile-based mapper, which is great for someone with limited artistic skills.  I'm having one problem with it: I can't get the add your own collection function to work.  The packmaker only detects a single graphic per directory, and when I click the add your own collection button in the program and select the pack, nothing seems to happen.  Does anyone know what might be going wrong here?


I wrestled with this all evening, but have the answer.
To use the pack maker, you must first build a folder directory for your collection.
For example, say you are making a Dungeon collection. Build your folders like so:
DungeonArt ->
* Floors ->+ Tiles+ Dirt* Walls* Objects ->+ Chests+ Furniture+ Traps
Put tiles in the Tiles subfolder, chests in the Chests subfolder, etc.
When you open the pack maker, you would select the 'DungeonArt' top-level folder.
You will now see several items in the scroll menu. They will be titled:

/Floors/Tiles
/Walls
/Objects/Chests
etc.

You can select for each subfolder what class of art it contains (floor, walls, object, etc.), and assign each a name. This name will appear on the lower left menu in Dungeon Painter, for when you have multiple subfolders in a class, such as above Floors for tiles as well as dirt.

Give the Collection Name something you can remember, and pick a Destination folder different than the packmaker folder, where it doesn't seem to work.

The pack maker makes your collection .zip file, and its eligible to select in 'Add your collection'. Give it a moment, and pick it from the dungeon painter drop down.

Hope that helps, and happy packing!

----------

